# Ya'll Ready?



## Joe Brandon (May 5, 2019)

Anyone else itching yet? I am ready for Fall and ready for bear season. We are expecting our first daughter July 8th so my hunting will be limited to about 4 days this coming season but I couldn't be more happy about those 4 days. I will make them count with or without a harvest. What are you guys doing to get preped? The only new hunting gear I am getting this year is a pair of snake boots. My friend Jboggs has convinced my they are needed and after Treecutter got a pair I figured he's such a minimalist that if he feels the need, I definitely need a pair!Ya'll have a great day!


----------



## Buckman18 (May 5, 2019)

I’m always ready! I hope you kill a 550 pound monster this year! If you do, I hear Jbogg and Killer Kyle make awesome dragging partners! 

I have a pair of Rocky snake boots that I’ve been wearing the past couple of seasons. They are comfortable! Reviews say they don’t last long, but as of this message they are still going strong. I used them turkey hunting this morning.


----------



## Joe Brandon (May 5, 2019)

Buckman18 said:


> I’m always ready! I hope you kill a 550 pound monster this year! If you do, I hear Jbogg and Killer Kyle make awesome dragging partners!
> 
> I have a pair of Rocky snake boots that I’ve been wearing the past couple of seasons. They are comfortable! Reviews say they don’t last long, but as of this message they are still going strong. I used them turkey hunting this morning.


Yes sir!!!!! See I've been hearing these boys talk about these knee high Irish Setters. Even seen ole Treecutter wearing them with a pair of shorts! I'm gonna snag a pair as soon as I can catch bow 200. These days I'm on a darn allowance!


----------



## Buckman18 (May 5, 2019)

Joe Brandon said:


> Yes sir!!!!! See I've been hearing these boys talk about these knee high Irish Setters. Even seen ole Treecutter wearing them with a pair of shorts! I'm gonna snag a pair as soon as I can catch bow 200. These days I'm on a darn allowance!



I was gonna get the Irish Setters but caught the Rocky’s on sale online for about $80. Thought I’d try them and so far so good.

I’ve only seen two bears so far during turkey season. Both were decent sized. Hopefully the acorns will be spotty so they will be more concentrated come September.


----------



## strothershwacker (May 5, 2019)

I jumped 1 out of a thicket Friday. Wind was hard in my face and I could smell em. When it busted up outta there he was bout 15' from me! I was slippin thru there because i was trying to bushwack a tom in a foodplot and it was the only cover I had. The struttin gobbling action is tapering off so my mind begins to yearn for fall. Ate bear for lunch today. Hope the good Lord gives us all another fall to chase these awsome critters in the hills! As for the snake boots, they seem hot and uncomfortable to me. Guess I'll just stick to my Crispis. Come on September!


----------



## Raylander (May 5, 2019)

I was out today and Friday. Stomped out a FP. Smelled like a barn in the laurel.. This AM i was nosing around with no luck. So i shifted gears and brought a six pack home for dinner..


----------



## whitetailfreak (May 5, 2019)

I'm not ready yet, but I will be by September. Too many trout to catch between now and then. I'm out on the snake boots.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (May 5, 2019)

I'm ready any time! Just waiting for them to open a spring season. That little 44 mag is just itching for another bear.


----------



## jbogg (May 5, 2019)

I am hoping to be up off of the ground this fall.  I am waiting on my first tree saddle and look forward to getting it dialed in between now and the opener.


----------



## Mark K (May 5, 2019)

Don’t waste your time with Irish Setters...won’t last a season before they start leaking. Any boot with hold up walking through the occasional creek or mud puddle. Where they fail is walking through dew covered grass for any length of time.


----------



## DeucesWild (May 6, 2019)

I've been up a couple of times in the last few weeks and rode a WMA and a couple of forest service roads looking for sign. Beautiful country and have seen more deer sign than I expected on the forest service roads down low. Don't recall seeing a single deer track on the WMA that I rode and I went from the south entrance all the way to where the gates were closed on the northside and back.


----------



## Christian hughey (May 6, 2019)

Mark K said:


> Don’t waste your time with Irish Setters...won’t last a season before they start leaking. Any boot with hold up walking through the occasional creek or mud puddle. Where they fail is walking through dew covered grass for any length of time.


Irish setters are terrible, I agree bought a pair at close to 200$. Never had a pair of boots choke my ankles out like that. Unable to wear them long enough to break em in. Caught a pair of under armour scent control snake boots on sale for 100$, haven't had them long enough to give an honest review but they are light weight, scent control and seem pretty durable. See how they do this season. Bout to put a couple cameras out, will be time for food plots before you know it.


----------



## FMBear (May 6, 2019)

I'm definitely fired up already!  I'm putting my cameras out before the end of turkey season so they're in place and scent free before the big boys start roaming and marking their posting trees.
I did the Warrior Dash back in April so I'm going to carry on the shape I got in for it and maintain a little better before the season this year.
As for boots, my brother bought me a pair of Danner Pronghorns 2 years ago.  They took a bit to get broken in, but now they are by far the best boots I've worn in the hunting woods.  Snake proof and water proof.  I stood in the creek skinning my bear last year for over an hour and my feet stayed dried.


----------



## twincedargap (May 8, 2019)

Oh yeah, been exploring new grounds. While keeping an eye out for Toms and hogs. Fitness is a constant work that goes hand n hand with mountain hunting. Lately been hiking and biking while armed (N & MidGA), but enjoying getting outside toting the smoke pole.


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (May 11, 2019)

I just bought a new skinning knife, and I'm about to get my compound restrung or Buy a recurve(I think a recurve is better for still-hunting). I finished my first bear pelt from last December and hung it on the wall and wouldn't mind finding her a Boar to share the wall with! I refinished my rifle stock to prepare for any weather up in them hills and hollers and have done some very successful initial scouting off WMA land while out trout fishing. I'm all-in up in the mountains this season!!


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (May 11, 2019)

jbogg said:


> I am hoping to be up off of the ground this fall.  I am waiting on my first tree saddle and look forward to getting it dialed in between now and the opener.


Let us know how you like that saddle . I have been eyeing them for a few weeks. I love my hammock seat, but considering the close encounters I had last season and that I was face to face with my bear at 15 feet, I wouldn't mind having a super compact and ultra-light treestand option.


----------



## FMBear (May 11, 2019)

In between the rains, I scouted some spots up in Lumpkin and Rabun counties this morning.  Swollen creeks made it challenging crossing in both my truck and on foot, but got my cameras out to survey the big, roaming males coming up shortly.

Today is the first day I found some trees with fresh markings.


----------



## Killer Kyle (May 12, 2019)

I came out of the womb ready! I can't wait for those cool October days once again! Buckman, if I get a call to help drag a bear at 2:00 in the a.m., you can rest assured knowing that I will be knocking on your door at 2:30 a.m. to pick you up since you volun-told me for these duties!!! ?
As for the snake boots... that's a negative for me. I will not be found climbing hills in those things. I hate them, and they hate my feet.  I'll just take my chances, and I'll leave that to y'all! 
As for the tree stand discussion...I believe I am changing my mind about them (somewhat!). I absolutely will not carry one any considerable distance. I have owned a couple stands in my life but have almost exclusively been a ground hunter. I've killed a few bucks with a bow and from the ground at 25 yards or less in the past. I generally just HATE hunting from a stand and being confined to one.
I do have some "easy" spots in the mtns that I like to hunt for quick after work hunts. In those places, I think I may be taking in a stand before some of the hunts in case I want to hunt those easy access spots. I've come to realize that hunting exclusively from the ground has cost me a LOT of game over the last many years. I had a bear at 20 yards and a rifle in my hand one hunt last November. I couldn't pull off an ethical shot even at 20 yards with a rifle because of the dense tree saplings and young laurel bushes between us. Had I been in a stand even merely 6' off the ground, I could have smoked that bear. And I was probably hardly over 100 yards from the road. Getting it out would have been easy as pie. Had a similar occurance with a buck on Chattahoochee WMA last December.

I now have 3 climbers, including one MINT CONDITION original Tree Lounge stand that I recently acquired for free. I will be emplacing some of these in my easy spots to hunt out of this fall. 
Not long ago, a co-worker of mine was teasing me. He said "you are the only guy I know that says things like "had a bear at 10 yards and a rifle in my hand......couldn't get a shot". All I can do is laugh about it because it is sad, but true. I like to hunt small openings in the midst of the thick....the real thick. I constantly get on the game but can hardly ever seal the deal just because of no shot opportunities. Just a few feet up a tree would make all the difference MUCH of the time.
I think I will employ these stands this fall and just see if my success rate improves. It is so low at the current, all it can do is improve!! Ha! ?


----------



## strothershwacker (May 13, 2019)

I'm gonna enjoy the gitn' ready. The shootin, scoutin, daydreaming, map studying, and so forth.


----------



## jbogg (May 13, 2019)

Killer Kyle said:


> I came out of the womb ready! I can't wait for those cool October days once again! Buckman, if I get a call to help drag a bear at 2:00 in the a.m., you can rest assured knowing that I will be knocking on your door at 2:30 a.m. to pick you up since you volun-told me for these duties!!! ?
> As for the snake boots... that's a negative for me. I will not be found climbing hills in those things. I hate them, and they hate my feet.  I'll just take my chances, and I'll leave that to y'all!
> As for the tree stand discussion...I believe I am changing my mind about them (somewhat!). I absolutely will not carry one any considerable distance. I have owned a couple stands in my life but have almost exclusively been a ground hunter. I've killed a few bucks with a bow and from the ground at 25 yards or less in the past. I generally just HATE hunting from a stand and being confined to one.
> I do have some "easy" spots in the mtns that I like to hunt for quick after work hunts. In those places, I think I may be taking in a stand before some of the hunts in case I want to hunt those easy access spots. I've come to realize that hunting exclusively from the ground has cost me a LOT of game over the last many years. I had a bear at 20 yards and a rifle in my hand one hunt last November. I couldn't pull off an ethical shot even at 20 yards with a rifle because of the dense tree saplings and young laurel bushes between us. Had I been in a stand even merely 6' off the ground, I could have smoked that bear. And I was probably hardly over 100 yards from the road. Getting it out would have been easy as pie. Had a similar occurance with a buck on Chattahoochee WMA last December.
> ...



You pretty much summed up why I am wanting to get up off of the ground again.  Many of the saddles and leads  I hunt are fairly thick during early season and a tree stand/saddle would make a difference especially with a bow.  Late season when the  the leaves are down and a rifle in my hands I will likely be a ground dweller again.


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (May 13, 2019)

This will be on my doorstep Wednesday. I sat out archery season last year and it was the longest 5 weeks of my life!! I was gonna get my compound re-strung, but I got this whole package was on sale and only a few bucks more than getting my near decade old bow re-strung. Yogi and Bambi are in trouble this year!


----------



## ddd-shooter (May 13, 2019)

Killer Kyle said:


> I came out of the womb ready! I can't wait for those cool October days once again! Buckman, if I get a call to help drag a bear at 2:00 in the a.m., you can rest assured knowing that I will be knocking on your door at 2:30 a.m. to pick you up since you volun-told me for these duties!!! ?
> As for the snake boots... that's a negative for me. I will not be found climbing hills in those things. I hate them, and they hate my feet.  I'll just take my chances, and I'll leave that to y'all!
> As for the tree stand discussion...I believe I am changing my mind about them (somewhat!). I absolutely will not carry one any considerable distance. I have owned a couple stands in my life but have almost exclusively been a ground hunter. I've killed a few bucks with a bow and from the ground at 25 yards or less in the past. I generally just HATE hunting from a stand and being confined to one.
> I do have some "easy" spots in the mtns that I like to hunt for quick after work hunts. In those places, I think I may be taking in a stand before some of the hunts in case I want to hunt those easy access spots. I've come to realize that hunting exclusively from the ground has cost me a LOT of game over the last many years. I had a bear at 20 yards and a rifle in my hand one hunt last November. I couldn't pull off an ethical shot even at 20 yards with a rifle because of the dense tree saplings and young laurel bushes between us. Had I been in a stand even merely 6' off the ground, I could have smoked that bear. And I was probably hardly over 100 yards from the road. Getting it out would have been easy as pie. Had a similar occurance with a buck on Chattahoochee WMA last December.
> ...


Depending on stand placement, a few feet up a tree may be worse than sitting on the ground in SOME instances. Ask me how I know...as you know, stand selection is about more than a straight tree. Especially in the mtns where a bear can easily be eye level with you when you’re 25 ft up a tree.


----------



## Buckman18 (May 13, 2019)

WoodlandScout82 said:


> This will be on my doorstep Wednesday. I sat out archery season last year and it was the longest 5 weeks of my life!! I was gonna get my compound re-strung, but I got this whole package was on sale and only a few bucks more than getting my near decade old bow re-strung. Yogi and Bambi are in trouble this year!
> View attachment 968762



I got the exact same crossbow to try this year. I’ve never shot one, slow to switch from a compound. Looking forward to something new.


----------



## Killer Kyle (May 13, 2019)

ddd-shooter said:


> Depending on stand placement, a few feet up a tree may be worse than sitting on the ground in SOME instances. Ask me how I know...as you know, stand selection is about more than a straight tree. Especially in the mtns where a bear can easily be eye level with you when you’re 25 ft up a tree.


I completely understand. If you're hunting a deep gap and you are 20' up a tree, and an animal comes across or down one side of the gap and not in it, you can be dead level with them. When thinking of employing stands, my main reasoning for wanting tonuse one in some situations is just to get above the brush immediately around where I choose to sit. My sit locations are usually good, but there always seems to be some kind of 3'-6' brush between me and the game. If I can just get above the brush in some of those easy spots, I feel like that will give me more clear lanes between me and the game. 
Also, a few of the spots I'm thinking about are spots where I have hunted before and where the terrain is not an issue. One is a big, flat bench where a razorback ridge meets a mountainside. The deer always travel across that flat bench. Another is a wide, flat creek bottom leading tona food plot. That is where I got close to the bear last November and couldnt get a shot. The other place is little finger running down from the middle a HUGE gap that is probably 150-200 yards wide. It is so wide and being that I'd be in the middle, any game that cuts through anywhere near me will always be below me. 
I don't plan to emplace any stands in any super steep place simply because I am not going to carry a stand there!


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (May 13, 2019)

Buckman18 said:


> I got the exact same crossbow to try this year. I’ve never shot one, slow to switch from a compound. Looking forward to something new.


I was gonna get a recurve to save weight climbing those mountains, but my wife was scared to death that I was gonna get eaten by a bear. This is my first crossbow and it just made sense for hunting from the ground or on foot. I sit in a hammock seat so it should make for very easy handling (lighter than my rifle too)


----------



## Buckman18 (May 13, 2019)

WoodlandScout82 said:


> I was gonna get a recurve to save weight climbing those mountains, but my wife was scared to death that I was gonna get eaten by a bear. This is my first crossbow and it just made sense for hunting from the ground or on foot. I sit in a hammock seat so it should make for very easy handling (lighter than my rifle too)



Yep. That’s exactly what I had in mind. Killer Kyle got me hooked on the hammock seat a couple years ago, and all of a sudden I find I’m not toting that summit viper all over creation. The crossbow should make the hammock more viable during archery season.


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (May 13, 2019)

I'm curious as to what the rest of you guys pack into the mountains for a day hunt. All of you that have replied on this post, I consider the serious bear/mountain hunters. I've only been after bears for 2 seasons, but I'm more interested in them than deer nowadays. Would you guys be interested in a "Mountain Gear" thread? I'm not a gear snob or anything, but I do use some interesting stuff.


----------



## Buckman18 (May 13, 2019)

WoodlandScout82 said:


> I'm curious as to what the rest of you guys pack into the mountains for a day hunt. All of you that have replied on this post, I consider the serious bear/mountain hunters. I've only been after bears for 2 seasons, but I'm more interested in them than deer nowadays. Would you guys be interested in a "Mountain Gear" thread? I'm not a gear snob or anything, but I do use some interesting stuff.



Honestly, less is more. In my backpack I have a couple of knives, a rope, extra orange vest (to cover rack or head) garbage bags/feed sacks for meat, portable phone charger, couple lights, snacks and drinks, folding saw, hammock seat, and most importantly, empty space. I intend on killing when I pack in yonder, and I’m gonna need that space.


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (May 13, 2019)

Buckman18 said:


> Honestly, less is more. In my backpack I have a couple of knives, a rope, extra orange vest (to cover rack or head) garbage bags/feed sacks for meat, portable phone charger, couple lights, snacks and drinks, folding saw, hammock seat, and most importantly, empty space. I intend on killing when I pack in yonder, and I’m gonna need that space.


I couldn't agree more about less. I carry a Maxpedition Sling pack (single shoulder to keep my shooting shoulder clear) small first aid kit, a couple knives, multitool, flashlight, headlamp, batteries, compact binos, compass, map, TP(the most important thing), snacks, poncho(doubles as a small shelter), Paracord, my hammock seat. I use one of those roll-up drag sleds, but I found that stashing it on the mountain with rope, a tarp, and a good drag handle was much better than carrying it around. I'm always looking for lighter gear, My pack fully loaded weighed 12 pounds last year


----------



## FMBear (May 14, 2019)

My pack contains my hunting shirt (as I hike in with a separate shirt on), hat & gloves, my range finder, GPS, a compass, a small bottle of scent a way spray, lighter, bags for quartering game, trot line for tying of game during dressing and quartering, game harness for dragging, an LED flashlight with fresh batteries, band aids, some paper towels, and a 3 blade/foldable knife that has a straight blade, a boning blade with a gut hook, and a small bone saw.
My food and drink is simple each day.  2 cheese sticks and a bag of trail mix, with two-20 ounce bottles of water.
I also carry in a 3-leg chair with a back rest.
I take my time in the mornings going to the spot I've chosen for the day.  Depending on the ascent of the climb, I may take 2 hours for a mile and a half trek in.  Normally, I hunt my way in and take about an hour/mile for scent control and the fact that I've been busted by bears during my ascent up the mountains as they're transitioning between the feeding and watering areas in the first hour of daylight more often than I care to admit.


----------



## Raylander (May 14, 2019)

I use a climber some- I too use a summit, but an open front job. Only when I have a particular tree already picked out. I aint about to lug that thing up and down the hills for fun.


----------



## Raylander (May 14, 2019)

I'll add benadryl to the standard gear of knives, cordage, snacks, etc. If you dont carry Benadryl- start. If you are bitten by a snake, stung up or bitten by some yellow jackets or such it might save your life! Ive gotten mixed up with YJs in some STEEP places. Most ive ever been stung is 12 times or so.. Im not allergic but if you get popped 20 or 30 times, who knows..


----------



## Buckman18 (May 14, 2019)

worleyburd86 said:


> I'll add benadryl to the standard gear of knives, cordage, snacks, etc. If you dont carry Benadryl- start. If you are bitten by a snake, stung up or bitten by some yellow jackets or such it might save your life! Ive gotten mixed up with YJs in some STEEP places. Most ive ever been stung is 12 times or so.. Im not allergic but if you get popped 20 or 30 times, who knows..



Great point about Benadryl. I’m gonna start keeping some in my pack.


----------



## Killer Kyle (May 14, 2019)

worleyburd86 said:


> I'll add benadryl to the standard gear of knives, cordage, snacks, etc. If you dont carry Benadryl- start. If you are bitten by a snake, stung up or bitten by some yellow jackets or such it might save your life! Ive gotten mixed up with YJs in some STEEP places. Most ive ever been stung is 12 times or so.. Im not allergic but if you get popped 20 or 30 times, who knows..


A couple years ago, buckman and I did a scouting death march. Up, over, and through two mountains and gaps, and then side-hilled another mountain, then down to another gap, and then hiked back to the truck. On the final descent to the road, I was walking in the lead, and sicked a bunch of yellow jackets on Buckman. We were plowing through chest high blueberries. I guess I stirred them up, but since he was behind me, he became their victim. He got lit up pretty good. I'll punctuate that by saying that he moves pretty fast for a man his size! ?
Before that, JBoggs and I were out scouting one day in June. He walked in front of me because he had snake boots and I didn't. He joked about me making him walk in front and him being the likely one to find a rattler. I said "no, the real danger here is bees. You're walking in front, so you'll kick them up, and I'll be the one that gets stung". Literally not a half hour later and out of nowhere, a yellow jacket stung me on the corner of my left eye where my eyelids meet. About 5mm from my eyeball. I said "Bees...RUN!!" then got stung on my left elbow. We were way off the grid up in no-mans land, and I told JB that we needed to leave promptly and make our way to the vehicle. He asked if I was allergic. I said "no, but I have never been stung on the face before. I don't know how I am going to react". We bailed out of there with the quickness, and I looked like Mike Tyson landed a right hook on my face for a week.

I am paranoid about stings because as we age, our bodies change. I have witnessed it first hand. About 5 years ago I was camping with a friend and his family at a private property on Lake Lanier up Wahoo Creek. His grandpa who was about 65 years old at the time got stung on the back of the neck. He has never been allergic in his 65 years of life. NEVER. It was just a small sting. No big deal. A few minutes later, I watched him go into hypovalactic shock and collapse. Holding his chest. Wheezing and gasping for air. My buddy raced him to the ER in Gainesville with two Hall Co. Sherriff's deputies trailing him for speeding. They ended up helping him drag his grandad into the ER. Gramps was in the hospital for eleven days after that episode. Had been stung all throughout his life with no reaction whatsoever, but suddenly, he was allergic that night. Only the Lord above knows why. 
That episode changed my perspective off bee stings. Just because you werent allergic to bees last year doesn't mean you won't be this year. Our bodies change as we age. A few benadryl tablets are cheap (and lightweight) insurance.  
I just wanted to share that with y'all to plant a seed in your brain!


----------



## Buckman18 (May 15, 2019)

Killer Kyle said:


> A couple years ago, buckman and I did a scouting death march. Up, over, and through two mountains and gaps, and then side-hilled another mountain, then down to another gap, and then hiked back to the truck. On the final descent to the road, I was walking in the lead, and sicked a bunch of yellow jackets on Buckman. We were plowing through chest high blueberries. I guess I stirred them up, but since he was behind me, he became their victim. He got lit up pretty good. I'll punctuate that by saying that he moves pretty fast for a man his size! ?



With friends who sic bees on you then eloquently call you a tub of goo of the WWW, who needs enemies?


----------



## tree cutter 08 (May 15, 2019)

Good idea about the benadryl! I usually get stung few dozen times a year and never had a problem but have i been warned it's coming.


----------



## strothershwacker (May 15, 2019)

I was scoutin buck beds before bow season last year when something nailed me on the rear end thru a pair of carhartts. I ran expecting more sudden pains to follow. To my surprise I never saw what hit me. Right buttock swelled up pretty bad. I figure it was a big hornet or something. I've also sat dangerously close to some hornets nest in the dark before I realized it. May pack some of that benydrll this year.


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (May 16, 2019)

My Crossbow came today! Now I'm really itchin for September!! Here's something else I've been working in for quite awhile. It took me a year to put together these 2 suits of 20 year discontinued camo from my teenage days. Left is Advantage Timber, Right is Trebark Bigwoods. I had to constantly search eBay to find excellent quality and the right sizes. Both sets are double knee pants for going through them hills and hollers. All good name brands and most had the tags or we're maybe worn once. I'm spending the whole season hunting the mountains as I'm out of private land to hunt. Let's keep this thread going!!View attachment 968985View attachment 968986
[]


----------



## robert carter (May 16, 2019)

I hunt swamps down here mostly but pack for all day hunts. When I head to the mountains this year I doubt Ill pack much different. I carry a fairly large pack with plastic bags for boning out my critter. I dont drag anything no matter how close to the road I am. I carry a pillow case in case I have more than my pack can hold in meat...I killed three pigs at one time last year and two years before I killed a doe and 2 pigs in one morning. I was lucky my Buddy Chris Spikes was hunting with me on that hunt and made it easier.Both hunts were over a mile from the road. You can put what your pack wont hold in the pillow case and tie it to the top of the pack.
  I carry some rope,2 knives a file for sharpening broadheads. I carry 3 quality flash lights as well as a head lamp. Camera. Gps, Water,snack and a small bottle with an assortment of medicine. Tylenol,Benadryl and asprin. Down here you wont leave the truck without a thermacel. I also carry a very small bottle of bug juice. I never leave the truck without a compass around my neck. Dont forget some stricking paper and a lighter!
   I hunted last year a lot with a 8 lb loc-on and 10 bolts with a woodpecker drill. Im gonna use 4 lone wolf sticks this year . Of course a safety belt as well.
   I have hunted with tradbows for near 40 years and dont expect to change. I put a small rubber tip on the bottom limb of my longbow for protection and it doubles as a walking stick,depth finder on small creeks and good for flipping snakes off the trail. Make no mistake it is a killer.
  AS far as camo...whatever is on sale works and a good woodsy color plaid works great in cooler weather. I usually use the lite weight Lacrosse alpha rubber boots or if im planing on covering a lot of ground in warm weather snake boots.
  Through the years I have found a little more weight in the pack can make for a much more enjoyable hunt. Dont skimp on stuff you may need but dont over weigh yourself with gadgets and crap you dont need.
   One thing I have learned is that if you find yourself in a hurry...you have planned wrong. Being in a hurry will cause you to get hurt or make mistakes . Be confident in your navigation skills and your abillity to get around in the dark. I once dropped the only flashlight I had on me from the stand and busted it. I was a mile in the swamp in the dark with no light. Loonnggg trip back out. I used my lighter and compass for direction and "feel" for the footwork..it was painful..lol


----------



## strothershwacker (May 16, 2019)

robert carter said:


> I hunt swamps down here mostly but pack for all day hunts. When I head to the mountains this year I doubt Ill pack much different. I carry a fairly large pack with plastic bags for boning out my critter. I dont drag anything no matter how close to the road I am. I carry a pillow case in case I have more than my pack can hold in meat...I killed three pigs at one time last year and two years before I killed a doe and 2 pigs in one morning. I was lucky my Buddy Chris Spikes was hunting with me on that hunt and made it easier.Both hunts were over a mile from the road. You can put what your pack wont hold in the pillow case and tie it to the top of the pack.
> I carry some rope,2 knives a file for sharpening broadheads. I carry 3 quality flash lights as well as a head lamp. Camera. Gps, Water,snack and a small bottle with an assortment of medicine. Tylenol,Benadryl and asprin. Down here you wont leave the truck without a thermacel. I also carry a very small bottle of bug juice. I never leave the truck without a compass around my neck. Dont forget some stricking paper and a lighter!
> I hunted last year a lot with a 8 lb loc-on and 10 bolts with a woodpecker drill. Im gonna use 4 lone wolf sticks this year . Of course a safety belt as well.
> I have hunted with tradbows for near 40 years and dont expect to change. I put a small rubber tip on the bottom limb of my longbow for protection and it doubles as a walking stick,depth finder on small creeks and good for flipping snakes off the trail. Make no mistake it is a killer.
> ...


Great post. My first trip down to the swamp I wore my regular mountain boots. Bad mistake! My next trip down I was sportin a pair of lacrosse rubber boots. Much better. However, em rubber boots are useless in these hills. Worse than useless. When ye come up bring a pair of supportive, lug soled boots. Your feet & ankles will thank you.


----------



## jbogg (May 16, 2019)

robert carter said:


> I hunt swamps down here mostly but pack for all day hunts. When I head to the mountains this year I doubt Ill pack much different. I carry a fairly large pack with plastic bags for boning out my critter. I dont drag anything no matter how close to the road I am. I carry a pillow case in case I have more than my pack can hold in meat...I killed three pigs at one time last year and two years before I killed a doe and 2 pigs in one morning. I was lucky my Buddy Chris Spikes was hunting with me on that hunt and made it easier.Both hunts were over a mile from the road. You can put what your pack wont hold in the pillow case and tie it to the top of the pack.
> I carry some rope,2 knives a file for sharpening broadheads. I carry 3 quality flash lights as well as a head lamp. Camera. Gps, Water,snack and a small bottle with an assortment of medicine. Tylenol,Benadryl and asprin. Down here you wont leave the truck without a thermacel. I also carry a very small bottle of bug juice. I never leave the truck without a compass around my neck. Dont forget some stricking paper and a lighter!
> I hunted last year a lot with a 8 lb loc-on and 10 bolts with a woodpecker drill. Im gonna use 4 lone wolf sticks this year . Of course a safety belt as well.
> I have hunted with tradbows for near 40 years and dont expect to change. I put a small rubber tip on the bottom limb of my longbow for protection and it doubles as a walking stick,depth finder on small creeks and good for flipping snakes off the trail. Make no mistake it is a killer.
> ...



Thats great advise Robert.  I have learned a few hard lessons in my short time in the mountains, and multiple flashlights/batteries and a good compass is a must.  I had a misty cloud roll in one night just as I climbed down my tree on one of the rare occasions I actually carried in a treestand.  In the fog I could only see 5 - 6' in any direction with my headlamp.  I had to go up and down several little finger ridges to get back to the trail on the main ridge, and in the middle of the mountain laurel it got a little interesting even with my gps and compass.  That fog will mess with your head.  Trust the compass.


----------



## FMBear (May 16, 2019)

jbogg said:


> Thats great advise Robert.  I have learned a few hard lessons in my short time in the mountains, and multiple flashlights/batteries and a good compass is a must.  I had a misty cloud roll in one night just as I climbed down my tree on one of the rare occasions I actually carried in a treestand.  In the fog I could only see 5 - 6' in any direction with my headlamp.  I had to go up and down several little finger ridges to get back to the trail on the main ridge, and in the middle of the mountain laurel it got a little interesting even with my gps and compass.  That fog will mess with your head.  Trust the compass.



My sentiment exactly. GPS is ok for marking spots, but a compass is fail safe.  Especially when the fog comes in the mountains.


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (May 16, 2019)

Here it is, my new crossbow and my hunting bag. This won't be bad at all to haul up the mountainside. That's food, water, first aid, tools, survival gear , my seat, and my bad weather gear all in my sling pack. Compact and lightweight!


----------



## strothershwacker (May 16, 2019)

I carry 2 compasses. It may sound extreme but I do it because several times I've thot my compass was lying to me, so I dig out anothern to check it with when I get to arguing with it. I've been skeptical at times but so far it's never led me astray. Mountains do offer variety in landmarks. The worst I've ever been lost is in a cypress swamp in South GA. Every tree was the exact same color, shape and size. The overcast sky made the 6" deep waterd cypress grove look like an impenetrable wall. Walked/waded For a few miles not sure of my direction. Found pine trees in the distance which equalled dry ground. Pine trees led to a sandy road. Which led a several mile walk back to camp. Which was bout 4 miles from where I'd left my truck. So walkn' into camp without your truck. Coming from the opposite direction from where you left your truck puts a compass at the top of the grocery list! Lesson learnt. I love south ga hog huntin but them swamps is ruff on a hillbilly. Some folks is skeerd of bears. But they got gators down there. Bigguns! It's like a bear that'll drown you and eat you at the same time! So if you ever go down to the wooly swamp..... well you better not go at night....


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (May 16, 2019)

strothershwacker said:


> I carry 2 compasses. It may sound extreme but I do it because several times I've thot my compass was lying to me, so I dig out anothern to check it with when I get to arguing with it. I've been skeptical at times but so far it's never led me astray. Mountains do offer variety in landmarks. The worst I've ever been lost is in a cypress swamp in South GA. Every tree was the exact same color, shape and size. The overcast sky made the 6" deep waterd cypress grove look like an impenetrable wall. Walked/waded For a few miles not sure of my direction. Found pine trees in the distance which equalled dry ground. Pine trees led to a sandy road. Which led a several mile walk back to camp. Which was bout 4 miles from where I'd left my truck. So walkn' into camp without your truck. Coming from the opposite direction from where you left your truck puts a compass at the top of the grocery list! Lesson learnt. I love south ga hog huntin but them swamps is ruff on a hillbilly. Some folks is skeerd of bears. But they got gators down there. Bigguns! It's like a bear that'll drown you and eat you at the same time! So if you ever go down to the wooly swamp..... well you better not go at night....


A compass and a good map helped me get my bear out of the mountains by myself. I ended up dragging it down a creek and came out right at my truck in just 3 hours. Absolute essentials!


----------



## jbogg (May 16, 2019)

strothershwacker said:


> I carry 2 compasses. It may sound extreme but I do it because several times I've thot my compass was lying to me, so I dig out anothern to check it with when I get to arguing with it. I've been skeptical at times but so far it's never led me astray. Mountains do offer variety in landmarks. The worst I've ever been lost is in a cypress swamp in South GA. Every tree was the exact same color, shape and size. The overcast sky made the 6" deep waterd cypress grove look like an impenetrable wall. Walked/waded For a few miles not sure of my direction. Found pine trees in the distance which equalled dry ground. Pine trees led to a sandy road. Which led a several mile walk back to camp. Which was bout 4 miles from where I'd left my truck. So walkn' into camp without your truck. Coming from the opposite direction from where you left your truck puts a compass at the top of the grocery list! Lesson learnt. I love south ga hog huntin but them swamps is ruff on a hillbilly. Some folks is skeerd of bears. But they got gators down there. Bigguns! It's like a bear that'll drown you and eat you at the same time! So if you ever go down to the wooly swamp..... well you better not go at night....



I like the CDB reference Schwacker.  Reminds me of a time when my knees and back didn’t complain so much.


----------



## Buckman18 (May 16, 2019)

WoodlandScout82 said:


> Here it is, my new crossbow and my hunting bag. This won't be bad at all to haul up the mountainside. That's food, water, first aid, tools, survival gear , my seat, and my bad weather gear all in my sling pack. Compact and lightweight!
> View attachment 969132View attachment 969133


How’s the new crossbow shoot? I’ve got the exact same one to try this year but have yet to take it out of the box. I will soon though!


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (May 16, 2019)

Buckman18 said:


> How’s the new crossbow shoot? I’ve got the exact same one to try this year but have yet to take it out of the box. I will soon though!


I only shot it a few times, I don't have a proper target yet. I like it! Louder than I expected.


----------



## strothershwacker (May 18, 2019)

I bought me one em Osprey packs that a lot of the backpackers use. I've carried it loaded for bout 8miles. Very impressed. Fits like a glove, very comfortable. Hope it holds up to packin bear out. They offer what they call a no **** guarantee. Supposedly they'll fix em no matter what. Osprey isn't marketed toward hunters really but they do offer one in a good green color. After reading this thread I think I will be dropping some benydrill in it. I'm also gonna be toting a stickbow this year. I've been a compound hunter for 26 years and always wanted to try traditional archery but was intimidated by it. My shootings getn better each week. So I'm going for it this year. And the ol' bow is extremely light which is a bonus. Each trip to the woods is a blessing and it really makes me appreciate my health.


----------



## Joe Brandon (May 18, 2019)

strothershwacker said:


> I bought me one em Osprey packs that a lot of the backpackers use. I've carried it loaded for bout 8miles. Very impressed. Fits like a glove, very comfortable. Hope it holds up to packin bear out. They offer what they call a no **** guarantee. Supposedly they'll fix em no matter what. Osprey isn't marketed toward hunters really but they do offer one in a good green color. After reading this thread I think I will be dropping some benydrill in it. I'm also gonna be toting a stickbow this year. I've been a compound hunter for 26 years and always wanted to try traditional archery but was intimidated by it. My shootings getn better each week. So I'm going for it this year. And the ol' bow is extremely light which is a bonus. Each trip to the woods is a blessing and it really makes me appreciate my health.


You know Steve Rinella says get to know hikers and their equipment. There equipment is top notch and while getting to know them you may be able to pin point any game they have seen. He does however caution against mentioning that you plan to hunt the game, he says not to lye but don't advertise, not all hikers are hunters and visa versa!


----------



## strothershwacker (May 18, 2019)

Joe Brandon said:


> You know Steve Rinella says get to know hikers and their equipment. There equipment is top notch and while getting to know them you may be able to pin point any game they have seen. He does however caution against mentioning that you plan to hunt the game, he says not to lye but don't advertise, not all hikers are hunters and visa versa!


I work with a guy who is big into wildlife photography and spends an enormous amount of time in the hills year round. I have gotten tons of good info from him on gear, trail tricks and critter habitat. He says he'd rather shoot em with a camera. He has hunted in the past and doesn't have anything against ethical hunting. Hikers, climbers, horsebackers, even cavers have been a valuable source of info for me at times. Most folks are receptive to the idea of hunting when they get to know what I'm about. Most hunters are not macho blood thirsty kill em all trophy hunters just like most non-hunting outdoor recreationist are not all liberal treehugging gun hating hippies. Most folks in the woods are on the same page. Had a guy that looked like Jerry Garcia congratulate me with much enthusiasm over a tom I was toting out on a trail one time. He was very impressed by the bird and the story I told him of how the hunt had unfolded. He was a strait up bush hippie! I think a friendly demeanor goes a long ways.


----------



## Bowhunter77 (May 18, 2019)

I guess we all got a good sale on crossbow or we all are seeing how useful they can be from the ground. I like how the bear guys offer up good tips and gear advice. I’ll be down again this year, 4 years chasing them now.


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (May 18, 2019)

__
		http://instagr.am/p/Bxn8U3rg05L/
guys, this is how well the Bear Vanish crossbow shoots. This is just at 20 yards but my initial impressions are fantastic! I went and looked at other crossbows and others in the Bear line today and this is the one I would still choose for the mountains. Bare bones, no frills, accurate and as light as possible.


----------



## Joe Brandon (May 19, 2019)

Bowhunter77 said:


> I guess we all got a good sale on crossbow or we all are seeing how useful they can be from the ground. I like how the bear guys offer up good tips and gear advice. I’ll be down again this year, 4 years chasing them now.


This might just be your year than! Finally got a couple on year five. Not saying it takes five, plenty of guys on here got them their first year after them last year.


----------



## Bowhunter77 (May 19, 2019)

Joe Brandon said:


> This might just be your year than! Finally got a couple on year five. Not saying it takes five, plenty of guys on here got them their first year after them last year.


I like coming down to the mountains in Georgia, The bear is a bonus, made good friends and have great time hunting. I do have to admit I’m starting to like it better than deer hunting.


----------



## FMBear (May 25, 2019)

It was a good morning out.  I got out early hoping to walk the creek bottoms and see some bears in the first hour; however, with Memorial Day, the 4X4 and trout fishing traffic was already out in force.  I went ahead and caught my limit of trout then put in 3 miles of hiking and checking.  I found trees marked that were not marked 2 weeks ago, so no doubt the mating season is about here.  Also found some trees climbed last year.  I stayed between 1600-1900 feet and only found one white oak showing signs of production.  Also managed to jump a solo, 2 year old bear just above a creek along an active trail.


----------



## strothershwacker (May 25, 2019)

Seen 3 today. Got me pumped. I'm ready.


----------



## Joe Brandon (May 26, 2019)

I felt so bad last week. I saw a little bear who was just jacked up.  Was limping really bad and was thin and unkempt. Had to remind myself that its survival of the fittest. Nature can be cruel!


----------



## FMBear (May 26, 2019)

Joe Brandon said:


> I felt so bad last week. I saw a little bear who was just jacked up.  Was limping really bad and was thin and unkempt. Had to remind myself that its survival of the fittest. Nature can be cruel!


No doubt nature can test some emotions when you see something like that...


----------



## jbogg (May 26, 2019)

I went hog hunting yesterday afternoon until dark.  Truck said it was mid 80s on the mountain, but man it was a warm climb.  The pigs must have thought it was too hot as well since they were a no show, but the bears were out in force.  Saw four within 3 hours.


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (May 30, 2019)

I went hog hunting on Tuesday. No hogs, but I come up on a sow and her lone cub where my trail ended. Wind in my face, no noise, never knew I was there. I watched them lounge around in a grassy clearing until I decided to turn back. Lots of fresh bear sign throughout my hike. I'm in them thick and September can't get here fast enough!!


----------



## Tio Hey Seuss (May 30, 2019)

strothershwacker said:


> I bought me one em Osprey packs that a lot of the backpackers use. I've carried it loaded for bout 8miles. Very impressed. Fits like a glove, very comfortable. Hope it holds up to packin bear out. They offer what they call a no **** guarantee. Supposedly they'll fix em no matter what. Osprey isn't marketed toward hunters really but they do offer one in a good green color. After reading this thread I think I will be dropping some benydrill in it. I'm also gonna be toting a stickbow this year. I've been a compound hunter for 26 years and always wanted to try traditional archery but was intimidated by it. My shootings getn better each week. So I'm going for it this year. And the ol' bow is extremely light which is a bonus. Each trip to the woods is a blessing and it really makes me appreciate my health.


I've owned a couple Osprey packs and I've been very happy. I was a big fan of how they heat mold the hip belt to fit you. The only reason I don't use one for meat packouts is they mostly design for the lighter max loads of a backpacker compared to a hunter. Sounds like a heckuva guarantee though so maybe.


----------



## strothershwacker (May 30, 2019)

We





Joe Brandon said:


> I felt so bad last week. I saw a little bear who was just jacked up.  Was limping really bad and was thin and unkempt. Had to remind myself that its survival of the fittest. Nature can be cruel!


We live under a curse. Even the animals. Deaths stalking all of us. Better be ready for it.


----------



## livinoutdoors (May 30, 2019)

jbogg said:


> I went hog hunting yesterday afternoon until dark.  Truck said it was mid 80s on the mountain, but man it was a warm climb.  The pigs must have thought it was too hot as well since they were a no show, but the bears were out in force.  Saw four within 3 hours.View attachment 970145View attachment 970146


School me on this climbing rig you are using, looks useful?!


----------



## tree cutter 08 (May 30, 2019)

Went to hang a camera at daylight this morning in a gap. Bears already digging up yellow jackets. First one I've seen this year and it's early for them.


----------



## jbogg (May 30, 2019)

livinoutdoors said:


> School me on this climbing rig you are using, looks useful?!



I recently ordered the JX 3 Hybrid from JX3Outdoors.  It’s somewhere in between a traditional tree saddle and a climbing stand.  It weighs 9.5 lbs and doubles as a backpack frame.  Check out some of the YouTube videos or the website.  I think it will be a game changer in the mountains.


----------



## livinoutdoors (May 31, 2019)

jbogg said:


> I recently ordered the JX 3 Hybrid from JX3Outdoors.  It’s somewhere in between a traditional tree saddle and a climbing stand.  It weighs 9.5 lbs and doubles as a backpack frame.  Check out some of the YouTube videos or the website.  I think it will be a game changer in the mountains.


Thanks!


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Jul 21, 2019)

What do we have, 7 weeks to go??? I'm almost ready. Got my pack setup just right. Got my new crossbow setup pretty good. Got my Broadheads zeroed. I've got a custom sheath coming this week for my knife, I even rebuilt my long range rifle and got a new sling for it (for late season). All I have left to do is zero my rifles and get a new drag sled. I've been busy! I am looking forward to spending the entire season hunting the mountains!


----------

